# Teufelslotus eine Legende?



## kL1086 (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu unserem allseitsbeliebten Teufelslotus.

Die Chance einen Lotus zu bekommen ist ja leicht angestiegen und nun würde mich mal
interessieren wie Ihr das seht. Langsam vermute ich einen BC-Account bei der 
Charerstellung abbekommen zu haben (BC = Butcard -_-)

Ich farme am Tag ca. 15-20 Stacks Kräuter (überwiegend Alptraumranke) seit dieser Erhöhung 
der Droppchance sollte ich doch mehr Lotuse bekommen als vorher (pro Tag ca. 3-4) jetzt habe ich seit 
einer Woche keinen Teufelslotus mehr bekommen und wollte einfach mal Fragen ob es bei euch ähnlich ist.

Soviel Pech kann man doch nicht haben oder o.O


----------



## Lootelf (10. Juli 2008)

kL1086 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche keinen Teufelslotus mehr bekommen und wollte einfach mal Fragen ob es bei euch ähnlich ist.



Jepp.
Seit ca. anderthalb Wochen hab ich auch keinen einzigen Teufelslotus mehr gefunden.
Mit dem letzten Patch wurde die Droppchance spürbar angehoben. Auf meiner täglichen Kräuter-Runde hab ich immer 2-3 Teufelslotus dabei gehabt. Vorher was es meist nur einer, oft gar keiner.
Offenbar hat Blizzard ohne Ankündigung die Droppchance wieder auf den alten Wert zurückgesetzt oder sogar temporär ganz entfernt. Mal gucken, 2.4.3 ist bald live und dann sehen wir mehr. Auf dem PTR droppt das Zeug jedenfalls ganz normal.


----------



## Albra (10. Juli 2008)

vielleicht hast du auch nur pech und ein anderer kräutersammler hat vor dir das kraut gepflückt ohne das andere mitzunehmen
sieht man leider öfter als einem lieb ist


----------



## Solfar (11. Juli 2008)

Mache eigentlich immer nur die Daily mit den Netherrückständen, habe aber jedes Mal 1-2 Teufelslotus........


----------



## aturusan (11. Juli 2008)

Hi

Laut Buffed sind es immer noch 2-3% nur.
Bei meine Touren in 1-3h finde ist 0-3 mehr wird es nicht.

Hatte bei dem Quest mit den Netherrückständen fast das Gefühl das statt Teufelslotus die Netherrückständen dropen.


----------



## resurrection1 (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich farme auch noch regelmäßig 1-3 stunden und Teufelslotus hab ich immer dabei , menge ist unterschiedlich manchmal 0 ging aber auch schon bis 5 hoch .. *g*

MFG resu


----------



## Fangels (13. Juli 2008)

Denke hat halt was mit glück zu tun!Gibt tage da sammel ich in ner h 4 und tage da fällt keiner ab!


----------



## Taneira (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm also ich habe vorgestern 7stk in 3 Stunden rausgezogen ( aus Alptraumranken) und gestern 3Stk so nebenbei ohne gezielt zu farmen. Vielleicht hast du einfach nur blödes Pech oder ich sehr viel Glück.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

uff solange kein TL mehr o0 ich kann mich dran erinnern das ich jeden tag min. 1 TL bekomme manchmal farme ich aber auch nur nen paar Kräuter so nen Stack oder so, was lustig ist das bei den Bäumchen in Skettis manchmal 2 TL rauskommen also fleissig Bäume farmen, ist eh einer der besten Einnahmequellen überhaupt und geht in den Morgenstunden in der Woche am besten also früh zu bett und vor der Arbeit nochma farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (22. Juli 2008)

Hm die Chance soll tatsächlich mal angestiegen sein, nach dem vorletzten (?!) Patch.. aber wirklich gemerkt hab ich davon auch nichts -.-
Bäume farmen mach ich auch gerne, kommen mir nur mind. immer zwei Allys von einer der bekannten Gank-Gilden in den Weg *schniefz* ^^


----------



## Kammarheit (22. Juli 2008)

mmh also ich loot öfter mal einen 1-2 lotus am tag sind schon drin.

lg


----------



## Toyuki (22. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm die Chance soll tatsächlich mal angestiegen sein, nach dem vorletzten (?!) Patch.. aber wirklich gemerkt hab ich davon auch nichts -.-
> Bäume farmen mach ich auch gerne, kommen mir nur mind. immer zwei Allys von einer der bekannten Gank-Gilden in den Weg *schniefz* ^^



haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich farm nur bäume gestern 2.5h und kein lotus dannach nem freund fix auf hf geholfen 3 teufelsgras gefunden und in jedem 1 lotus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor nem halben jahr hab ich immer schattenmondtal gefarmt da hab ich in einer woche locker 20 stück gemacht das warn noch zeiten *träum*


----------



## Éothain (1. September 2008)

Gefühlte Menge ? Bei mir würde ich sagen alle 20-30 Teufelsgras = 1 Teufelslotus. Bei uns ca. 50G das stück, das summiert sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (4. September 2008)

Geht mir genauso


----------



## Damiane (11. September 2008)

Ich habe deutlich gemerkt, dass die Dropchancen jetzt höher sind...
In letzter Zeit hab ich doch fast täglich einen oder zwei dabei..(ohne gezieltes Farmen, einfach nur so beim Aufsammeln der Blümchen, die z.B. an meiner Flugroute liegen)


----------



## azizi (11. September 2008)

geht mir genauso wie dem vorposter ^^
hab mittlerweile über 20 auf der bank rumgammeln weil ich garnich genug andere kräuter hab um aus jedem n fläschchen zu machen ^^


----------



## Shuhun (11. September 2008)

Hab derzeit 114 Stk auf der Bank und mindestens die selbe Menge auch schon verbraut. Die meisten davon habe ich von der Netherschwingenscherbe. Bei der Daily-Quest sammeln sich da häufig Teufelsloti an.


----------



## Kiligen (13. September 2008)

Also verstehen kann ich euch nicht wenn ich farme finde ich meistens 8 Stück also laut meiner erfahrung kommen die meisten im Norden von Zanga gibts paar Kräuter und im Schergrat da finde ich immer welche ist aber auch einfach nur reine Glückssache also eher wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung,.


----------



## STL (13. September 2008)

Hallo

ich bin zwar kein Kräutersammler, aber ein Gildie von mir hat gestern mit mir zusammen in Skettis so ne komische Quest gemacht die wir gefunden haben & dabei haben wir immer diese elitebäumchen umgenatzt (keiner Herrausforderung Baum vs. BM-Hunter+Icemage) & er hat aus jedem Baum mind. ein Lotus bekommen... Entweder hatte er nen Arsch voll Glück, oder es lag an mir, oder kA.. Auf alle Fälle würde ich dir empfehlen, mal bei denen vorbei zuschauen.. die können eigentlich nix die bäume.. ^^


----------



## Crodar (15. September 2008)

Hab bei meinen Farm-Touren (immer ca 1std) immer 1-3 Lotusse dabei. Bin dabei fast immer nur in den Zangarmarschen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. September 2008)

Crodar schrieb:


> Hab bei meinen Farm-Touren (immer ca 1std) immer 1-3 Lotusse dabei. Bin dabei fast immer nur in den Zangarmarschen.



also ich hätte da 11 stück im angebot und bekomm auch immer nachschub  nick und realm stehn ja in der sig wer interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## VanilleTeufel (29. September 2008)

also Oo

Ich muss sagen...seid der neuen  anhöhung der Raten hatte ich letztens 20 Lotuse ohne es zu merken...gewinnbringend an einen unserer Raidalchies verkauft...natürlich nicht von der eigenen Gilde aber man kennt ja die Progilden...die decken sich mit Fläschchen ein und man bekommt 70Gold das Stück das waren dann mal 20x70Gold <3

Ich farm eigentlich immer in den Zangarmarschen oder im Schattenmondtal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (30. September 2008)

Ich bekomme auch nur noch selten welche, aber wenn ich sie bekomme, verkaufe ich sie gleich, (35G) bei uns auf dem Server.


----------



## Isilrond (30. September 2008)

Ich farm die Bäume in Skettis - da sind öfters mal 1-2 drin


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

22 auf der Bank und dabei farm ich weder häufig noch ausdauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn meine Kräuterkuh jetzt auch noch mehr Flaskrezepte beherrschen würde, wär ich glücklich :>


----------



## Toyuki (30. September 2008)

inzwischen latte find ich ^^ bei uns aufm server kosten die keine 20g mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ein stack netherblüten abe rimmernoch ~40-50g


----------



## Golfyarmani (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auch, habe gestern 2 Blumen an den Abnehmer auf der Hordenseite gesendet und dachte ok 70g sind bald deine, aber Pustekuchen, sie kamen zurück.


----------



## Damiane (1. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Ich farm die Bäume in Skettis - da sind öfters mal 1-2 drin





Mal eine blöde Frage: welche Bäume meinst Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab das schon öfter gelesen, das die Bäume in Skettis gut sein sollen zum Blümchen farmen, aber ich weiß nicht, welche Bäume gemeint sind...Nicht der große Baumriese, der da immer rumrennt und einen manchmal beim Angeln überrascht und haut, oder??


----------



## Toyuki (1. Oktober 2008)

sind glaub ich 70(oder 72) elite bäume (ja diese riesen ficher^^) gibt da 4 stück in skettis


----------



## Damiane (1. Oktober 2008)

ah, super, dankeschön!!! 
Hm, 70/72 Elite ist für nen Holy-Priest natürlich schwer zu legen...möff. Muss ich mir eben Unterstützung holen..
Aber 4 so Bäume? Ich dachte immer, das sei nur einer, zumal ich eh immer geflohen bin. Die Dinger sind leider etwas zu stark für mich, ein paar Mal haben sie mich schon gekriegt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (1. Oktober 2008)

hm sehe oft holy prists die solo farmen (t4) am besten self buffen dann fear auf cd halten zudoten self healen und ab und an sd oder mindblast


----------



## Damiane (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad da und werds mal versuchen. Vielleicht klappts :-)


----------



## Auxillion (11. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob bei wotlk immer noch teufelslotuse für die flasks gebraucht werden oder gibts neue lotuse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (17. Oktober 2008)

ich muss sagen .. ich farm net gezielt teufelslotus .. aber es ist schon immer wieder einer dabei .. gefühlte dropchance .. 2% würd ich sagen


----------



## Chimpanzee (21. Oktober 2008)

> hat jemand ne ahnung ob bei wotlk immer noch teufelslotuse für die flasks gebraucht werden oder gibts neue lotuse?


wie für jeden beruf wird es wohl auch für alchis neue rezepte geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen ich hatte relativ wenig luck bei teufelslotus zu bekommen hab jetzt in 3 monaten mal 2 bekommen oder ich mach das falsch egal ich versuch weiter an die zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (25. Oktober 2008)

Auxillion schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung ob bei wotlk immer noch teufelslotuse für die flasks gebraucht werden oder gibts neue lotuse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird neuen geben, den Frostlotus. Steht sogar in der Buffed-Datenbank schon drin.


----------



## Panta1989 (25. Oktober 2008)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Es wird neuen geben, den Frostlotus. Steht sogar in der Buffed-Datenbank schon drin.


mal schauen was man dann damit schönes herstellen kann

P.S: hmmm ok auch ned schlecht 2 teufelsgras = 2 Teufelslotus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

